# [V] MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC



## Manillaroad (27. April 2012)

Hi Leute!

 Ich verkaufe hier besagte Grafikkarte! Das Gerät war bei mir nur kurze Zeit in Betrieb, wurde nicht übertaktet und wird im Originalkarton mit allem Zubehör sowie Originalrechnung verkauft! Mit dieser hat man dann auch noch über ein Jahr Garantie. Die Grafikkarte ist in einwandfreiem Zustand und funktioniert damit natürlich absolut mängelfrei.  

 Wenn noch wer Fragen oder Kaufinteresse hat, dann bitte ich um PN! Bei der Preisgestaltung bin ich hier für Vorschläge offen und lasse auch gerne immer mit mir handeln Telefonischer Kontakt ist natürlich ebenfalls möglich!

Beste Grüsse


----------

